# Starting five



## Markoishvili

C J.Smith/Gadzuric/A.Mason/Kukoc
PF T.Thomas
SF D.Mason
SG M.Redd
PG T.J.Ford


----------



## Aurelino

gee, thanks for enlightening us all...



P.S. - btw, what's your point?


----------



## bigdbucks

> Originally posted by <b>Markoishvili</b>!
> C J.Smith/Gadzuric/A.Mason/Kukoc
> PF T.Thomas
> SF D.Mason
> SG M.Redd
> PG T.J.Ford


Doubt it. Ford prolly won't start til 2nd half of season. TT is unhappy at PF. I see it like this
C-Gadzuric/Przy
PF-Smith/Kukoc
SF-Thomas/Redd
*SG-DMase/Redd
PG-EStrickland/Ford

*depends on who impresses more-could interchange there


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>Markoishvili</b>!
> C J.Smith/Gadzuric/A.Mason/Kukoc
> PF T.Thomas
> SF D.Mason
> SG M.Redd
> PG T.J.Ford


Kukoc at center? I think your lineup is pretty much what most people are expecting, except I'd bet on Gadzuric getting the starting 5 spot.


----------



## Muffin

PG - TJ
I believe TJ will start with Erick being back-up initially. At the end of games Strickland may find himself on the floor in tight game situations

SG - Redd/Desmond
This is Redd's position now since Ray Akllen is gone imo. Desmond shuld be his back-up. The Bucks went through getting Reddback (from a Dallas offer sheet) last summer, and I think they may want to let him showcase. Desmond can be great energy from off the bench. 

SF - Tim/Haislip/Kukoc
Tim's making the $$$ so he gets the nod :dead: . But Haislip should really have a breakout year. 

PF - Smith/A. Mason

C - Gadzuric/Przybilla


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Thomas whined about playing PF remember?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

PG T.J. Ford - Erick Strickland - Damon Jones
SG Michael Redd - Desmond Mason 
SF Tim Thomas - Desmond Mason - Marcus Haislip - Toni Kukoc
PF Joe Smith - Marcus Haislip - Toni Kukoc - Syzmon Szewczyk
C Dan Gadzuric - Anthony Mason - Brian Skinner - Joel Pryzbilla


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Thomas whined about playing PF remember?


If he won't play PF, then I think they put him on the bench as the backup SF. It'd be a tough situation for the Bucks -- do they start the guy that they gave up Ray Allen for or do they start the guy that's making $12 million this season? I think Mason is the better and more exciting player, so he'd get the nod. Most fans are used to Thomas' ridiculous contract, so people won't be asking why he's on the bench. I also think that since they're going to be a pretty bad team anyways, they'll give a lot more minutes to Haislip than they did last year. Assuming Thomas does refuse to play the PF spot, I would say that my lineup will be:

PG: Ford/Strickland
SG: Redd/Kukoc
SF: Mason/Thomas
PF: Haislip/Smith
C: Gadzuric/Skinner


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> If he won't play PF, then I think they put him on the bench as the backup SF. It'd be a tough situation for the Bucks -- do they start the guy that they gave up Ray Allen for or do they start the guy that's making $12 million this season? I think Mason is the better and more exciting player, so he'd get the nod. Most fans are used to Thomas' ridiculous contract, so people won't be asking why he's on the bench. I also think that since they're going to be a pretty bad team anyways, they'll give a lot more minutes to Haislip than they did last year. Assuming Thomas does refuse to play the PF spot, I would say that my lineup will be:
> 
> PG: Ford/Strickland
> SG: Redd/Kukoc
> SF: Mason/Thomas
> PF: Haislip/Smith
> C: Gadzuric/Skinner




That's an intersting lineup, I don't think Kukoc will however start at SG, he is much to slow, I think mason and redd will share the sg spot.

At least from what I saw last year the bucks seem to change their lineup around a lot based on whom they are facing, and what they need in the game at the moment. I can recall quite a few times where tony kukoc was the center, because they wanted to go small.


With such players as smith thomas and skinner it's hard to say who will be where, I think thomas will get his 30 minutes a game, but I have no idea who will be at the 4,5 with such players as mason, smith, gadzuric, and skinner it's a tough call.


----------



## #1BucksFan

PG-Ford
SG-DMason
SF-Thomas
PF-Haislip
C-Gadsuric

Nobody in the league can athletically match that lineup. They'll outrun everybody


----------



## Mavs Dude

*PG-E Strickland/ Ford/Jones
SG-D Mason/ Redd
SF-T Thomas/ Kukoc
*PF-J Smith/Haislip/Skinner
C-D Gadzuric/Przybilla/Skinner

I think Strickland will start before the All-Star break and if they think Ford is ready they'll start him after.
Also I think that Smith will start most of the games but if they want a fast pace team they'll start Haislip.


----------



## rocketeer

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> PG - TJ
> I believe TJ will start with Erick being back-up initially. At the end of games Strickland may find himself on the floor in tight game situations


i don't agree with this. just because ford is a rookie, doesn't mean that he can't handle pressure situations. he has done fine at texas with the ball in his hands at the end of important games. if ford is good enough to earn the starting spot(and he will be), he should also be good enough to play at the end of close games.


----------



## Muffin

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> i don't agree with this. just because ford is a rookie, doesn't mean that he can't handle pressure situations. he has done fine at texas with the ball in his hands at the end of important games. if ford is good enough to earn the starting spot(and he will be), he should also be good enough to play at the end of close games.


It's not a knock against TJ, but just a very possible realistic situtation. Gilbert Arenas was a starter in G.S. but in the 4th quarter, Earl Boykins was closing. We all know that Gilbert is talented. I like TJ and think he will be a star in this league, but there is the possibility of hitting the rookie wall. If he is the starter, he may play 30 plus minutes a game. By mid-season, he could be potentially burnt out. This isn't Texas and the NCAA. TJ will be going up against Kidd, Francis, GP, and even Tinsley who was 10th in the league in spg last season. Baron and even his backup Armstrong (14th in the league last season in spg) will give him problems. Philly's backcourt of Snow (yes - Snow!) and AI will smother him!


----------



## MikeDC

Starters:
1-Ford
2-Mason
3-Thomas
4-Smith
5-Gadzuric

First guys to the bench: Smith, Gadzuric.
First guys off the bench: Redd (2), Kukoc (3/4/5)

On the trading block (Thomas, Pryzbilla, A. Mason, J. Caffey)

I wouldn't put it past them to start Kukoc at the 5 however. If you really look around at the teams they'll play a lot (other EC teams), Kukoc's 6'11 235 is no worse for size than Gadzuric's 6'11 240, and Toni brings a wealth of experience, passing ability, and flexibility that Gadzuric doesn't bring. I wouldn't waste Tony (who's bound to get hurt no matter what :|) playing against Mourning or Eddy Curry, but the big guys are a small minority in the EC.

WRT Ford, I think he logs huge minutes. Honestly, I don't think Strickland is even as good as a PG as Earl Boykins. Strickland is a good defender but I've always seen him more as an undersized SG than as a PG. He's not the guy I'd want as the "steady hand in the clutch". If I were the Bucks, I'd be trying like hell to bring in a real backup PG (and if possible, unload one of their superfluous players in the process).


----------



## Starbury03

The Lineup should be

Jones
Redd
DMason
Joe Smith
Gadzuric


----------



## MikeDC

I like Redd, but why should he start over Thomas? If Thomas gets his touches, he produces. And he's got better size and overall game even if he's not the shooter that Redd is.


----------



## tha supes

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> PG-Ford
> SG-DMason
> SF-Thomas
> PF-Haislip
> C-Gadsuric
> 
> Nobody in the league can athletically match that lineup. They'll outrun everybody



Are you kidding me? You couldn't be anymore wrong.


----------



## #1BucksFan

> Originally posted by <b>tha supes</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? You couldn't be anymore wrong.


pick any lineup in the league more athletic then that


----------



## dmase_24

i agree with ostertag fan

that is not the best lineup in the league skillwise, but athletically, they can match up with anyone.


----------



## Siouxperior

Man, how depressing.


----------

